# Monsieur et Madame Jean Dupont - façon d'écrire les noms des destinataires sur une enveloppe



## licinio

Comment est-il conseillable d'adresser une lettre à un couple marié? 
M. M.me Prénom-du-mari Nom-de-Famille?
J'ai un doute, parce que je suis en origine ami de la femme, mais je ne voudrais pas adresser la lettre seulement à elle, maintenant qu'elle est mariée.
Merci.


----------



## Chimel

Je dirais:
M. et Mme Grevisse

Ou, si le nom de jeune fille de ton amie est Littré:
M. et Mme Grevisse-Littré


----------



## Viobi

Non, Mme et M., toujours les dames d'abord!
S'ils ont le même nom, le mieux, c'est pas de prénom: Mme et M. Furetière.
Personnellement, je ne supporte pas d'être effacée au point qu'on m'attribue le prénom de mon mari.
Si tu tiens aux prénoms, "Jeanne et Louis Genette"
Si deux noms distincts, tu sépares: Mme Furetière-Genette et M. Genette, ou, ça sefait de plus en plus si ce n'est pas administratif: famille Furetière-Genette.
M. Catach et son épouse, ça doit passer aussi, je pense.


----------



## itka

> Non, Mme et M., toujours les dames d'abord!


Les dames d'abord ? Au moment d'un naufrage seulement !
Je n'ai jamais vu une adresse libellée ainsi. Pas en France, en tous cas...

La convention est de mettre "Monsieur et Madame MACHIN" ou même de plus en plus souvent "Monsieur ou Madame MACHIN". En tous cas, _"Monsieur"_ et _"Madame"_ en toutes lettres. Pas d'abréviations.
Les prénoms sont facultatifs. On peut mettre les deux ou seulement celui du mari.


----------



## Viobi

Pour l'ordre, mea culpa, je ne pensais pas aux adresses, mais à la façon de s'adresser aux gens: "Madame, Mademoiselle, Monsieur", "Mesdames, Messieurs" (et surtout pas "messieursdames", qu'on entend si souvent). Sur une adresse postale, OK, Monsieur d'abord.
En revanche, sur le "pas d'abréviation sur une enveloppe", j'aimerais bien que tu me cites une source!


----------



## itka

> En revanche, sur le "pas d'abréviation sur une enveloppe", j'aimerais bien que tu me cites une source!


C'est ce que j'ai appris dans ma jeunesse ! Je n'ai pas de source, mais je vais voir si j'en trouve sur le net.
C'est vrai qu'on voit souvent des abréviations, mais ça m'a toujours un peu choquée justement parce qu'on m'avait dit que ça ne se faisait pas...


----------



## Chimel

Oui, j'ai entendu cela aussi. Il ne faut sûrement pas abuser de ces abréviations, notamment dans un texte suivi (on évitera: "J'ai parlé de ce projet avec Mme Lambert").

Mais si elles ne peuvent pas non plus figurer sur une simple enveloppe (à fonction purement "utilitaire" pour la Poste), où et quand peut-on alors les utiliser? Il faudrait alors carrément dire que M. Mme et Melle... sont des formes proscrites. Est-ce le cas?


----------



## Viobi

Ouaip,méchamment réac, ce truc! Je sais pas de quand ça date, ça m'a bien fait rire, mais ça mérite actualisation...
Franchement, je ne connais pas de Germaine Durand qui, sous prétexte qu'elle est mariée à Lucien Martin, trouverait normal de se faire appeler "Madame Lucien Martin", surtout quand Monsieur n'est même pas co-destinataire! [Moi, celui qui me fait ça, je prends l'avion si nécessaire pour lui faire avaler sa bafouille, sans ketchup!]
Dire que la mention "Madame Suzanne Dupied", implique ipso facto que Suzanne est divorcée de Dupied mais porte encore son nom, c'est violent!
Qu'il faille préalablement déterminer le rang de Mademoiselle Berthe Chausson dans sa fratrie (et le sexe des autres, accessoirement, j'imagine que si elle est la seule fille, ça ne tient pas!) pour savoir si on doit indiquer son prénom ou pas, c'est du délire!
Ma mère est divorcée et a repris son nom de jeune fille, on doit l'appeler comment?
Et quid de Mademoiselle Berthe Chausson, première de la fratrie, donc Mademoiselle Chausson tout court, si on suppose que réside à la même adresse sa tante Anastasie, célibataire, elle aussi aînée de sa fratrie? Comment savoir à qui est destinée la missive libellée "Mademoiselle Chausson"?
Tout ça me paraît affreusement daté et embrouillé, et surtout rigoureusement jamais employé ! 
Le côté pratique me semble vital dans la communication, surtout sur une enveloppe! Et comme dit Chimel, ça sert à quoi d'avoir des abréviations si on ne peut même pas les mettre dans une bête adresse?

NB: Le "Madame veuve", il est censé s'employer où? Pas sur les enveloppes, ok, mais où?


----------



## itka

A ma connaissance, la norme n'a pas changé.
Maintenant, que tu ne veuilles pas la respecter, la norme... c'est ton affaire !

M'enfin... des millions de lettres sont tous les jours encore adressées à "Monsieur et Madame Philibert Machin"... ou à "Madame Cunégonde Truc" qui a gardé le nom de son ex pour s'appeler comme ses enfants... 

Je n'écris pas beaucoup et ne me pose pas ce genre de questions, mais je ne crois pas qu'on puisse décider d'emblée que ça n'existe plus (et ceux qui ont toujours écrit comme ça et qui sont trop vieux pour changer, on en fait quoi ? On les tue ?)


----------



## Viobi

[…]

Les usages sont mouvants ou évoluent, et sur la question de savoir quel prénom mettre ou pas sur une enveloppe, il me semble que cette évolution est non seulement nécessaire dans une société qui change, mais effective. Exemples:

-ma soeur, mariée, ne porte pas le nom de son mari, est-ce qu'il faut l'appeler "Madame Bertrand Savarin", alors que son mari s'appelle Bertrand Opéra?

- ma mère (divorcée qui n'a pas gardé le nom de son ex) reçoit du courrier, tout autant que Cunégonde Truc;

- ma belle-mère, mariée et portant le nom de son mari, a des activités bien à elle et peut, miracle du monde moderne, recevoir du courrier destiné à elle seule et expédié par des gens qui ne savent même pas si elle est mariée;

- tous les jours, des milliers de lettres sont expédiées à des demoiselles par des gens qui ignorent si elles sont premières-nées.

Toutes ces femmes reçoivent dans les faits leur courrier avec la mention Madame/Mademoiselle + Prénom + Nom. Et neuf fois sur dix, il est bien écrit "Mme" ou Melle", en abrégé.

De plus, les couples, mariés ou non, dans lesquels chacun porte un nom différent (sans compter ceux des enfants dans les familles recomposées) sont suffisamment nombreux pour qu'aujourd'hui  la mention "Famille Crogneux-Bazières" apparaisse légitime et soit usitée (en lieu et place de "Monsieur Philippe Crogneux, Madame Adèle Crogneux-Bazières, Mademoiselle Crogneux-Planton, Mademoiselle Sophie Crogneux-Planton et Messieurs  Antoine et Rémy Dambon-Bazières") pour les courriers collectifs (c'est-à-dire par définition non administratifs).

J'ajoute que parmi les femmes citées plus haut, nombreuses sont celles qui ne supporteraient pas plus que moi de n'être définies que comme un appendice de leur mari.
Et je ne crois pas qu'il ferait fortune, le site internet qui, par courtoisie envers le Code Postal, demanderait dans son formulaire de commande des renseignements du genre:
"_Etes-vous:
a) célibataire?  oui/non
Si oui, avez-vous une soeur aînée? oui/non
b)mariée? oui/non
Si oui, portez-vous le nom de votre mari? oui/non
c)divorcée? oui/non
Si oui, portez-vous le nom de votre ex-mari? oui/non_"


Norme postale, norme typographique, norme typographique influencée par la norme postale, et normes sociales en évolution, tout cela ouvre de nombreuses interrogations. Et les questions que je pose ne sont pas rhétoriques, si quelqu'un a des réponses, je suis preneuse!


----------



## Chimel

Je ne sais pas si Licinio (qui avait posé la question initiale) nous suit toujours... 

En tout cas, il ressort clairement de tout ceci qu'il a l'embarras du choix, selon qu'il souhaite se conformer à des normes classiques ou adopter un style plus moderne, avec ou sans abréviations sur l'enveloppe,...

L'important, s'il est au départ l'ami de cette femme désormais mariée, c'est qu'il n'écrive pas, en grand et avec des petites fleurs: "Madame Bazières" et en tout petits caractères "et son mari monsieur Crogneux", car cela pourrait provoquer des scènes de ménage...


----------



## licinio

Oui, oui, je vous suis toujours et je réfléchissais à part moi que ma question n'a peut-être pas de réponse unique. Tout est laissé, dans l'espace des variations possibles, au choix, au bon goût et à la politesse du correspondant. C'est un peu comme quand on s'addresse à quelqu'un dans le parler: on peut appeler par prénom, nom de famille, utiliser des titres, les oublier, ignorer comment s'en servir, être mal poli ou irrespectueux, des fois sans même s'en rendre compte.
Tout se complique aujourd'hui parce qu'on écrit de moins en moins, les lettres qu'on produit ou qu'on reçoit ont toutes plutôt un caractère administratif et le style épistolaire raffiné du passé, hélas, reste renfermé dans les livres dont un jour, peut-être, peu de gens sauront savourer l'élegance.
En tout cas, si vous voulez savoir comment je vais adresser l'enveloppe, ce sera M. et M.me Untel. Mais je n'ai pas encore décidé à propos des abbreviations, zut!
Merci à tous.


----------



## Viobi

Les Italiens donnent volontiers dans les titres éloquents et même outrés sur les enveloppes, mon père, universitaire, en a reçues de nombreuses adressées à "monsieur l"illustre professeur..."
En France, on ne se permettrait pas un tel commentaire même adressé à un Prix Nobel.

Les usages évoluent forcément, parce que tout le monde aujourd'hui reçoit du courrier de parfaits inconnus. Si je dois expédier des documents papier à quelqu'un avec qui je suis en relation de travail par email, je peux même aisément me trouver en situation de ne pas savoir si j'ai affaire à un homme ou à une femme, avec les prénoms mixtes ou étrangers. J'échange des emails avec Andrea Pointeau, responsable du service distribution de l'entreprise bidule, les siens sont signés "Andrea Pointeau, responsable du service distribution " et les miens adressés à andrea.pointeau @ bidule.com .
Si je dois lui faire un envoi postal, ce sera à "Andrea Pointeau", car je ne sais pas (et ne me permettrais pas de lui demander) si j'ai affaire à un Andrea (prénom italien, par exemple, masculin) oui à une Andrea (prénom portugais, par exemple, féminin). Le plus respectueux, dans un cas comme ça, c'est à mon sens de ne pas poser de questions personnelles et d'omettre le Monsieur/Madame. Respecter la personne plutôt que la norme, quoi!


----------



## tilt

[…]

Pour en revenir à la question de Licinio, j'écrirais pour ma part _M. et Mme Machin_, sans les prénoms, et en abrégeant les civilités, même si j'ai souvent entendu dire qu'il ne fallait pas le faire, comme l'avance Itka.


----------



## itka

Mazette ! Quelle page en réponse !...J'ai bien l'impression que c'est toi qui t'énerves ! 
Je suis quant à moi, assez indifférente à cette question, mais si un étranger la pose, je trouve qu'il est raisonnable de lui indiquer ce qui est considéré comme une norme.
Comme je l'ai dit, l'usage que chacun en fait ne regarde que lui !

Cela dit, je reçois tous les jours des courriers publicitaires qui vont droit au panier, tout simplement parce que leur formulation me déplaît souverainement : _Chère Madame Machin_... Je trouve qu'une telle ignorance ou un tel mépris de ce qui se fait ne mérite pas d'autre traitement. Naturellement, c'est _mon_ avis et c'est _mon_ courrier. 
Je ne voue pas à la géhenne ceux qui lisent ces lettres avec plaisir et s'empressent de faire une commande en réponse, car je ne prétends ni maintenir langue et usage dans un carcan rigide, ni les contraindre à évoluer dans un sens ou dans l'autre.


----------



## Viobi

itka said:


> Cela dit, je reçois tous les jours des courriers publicitaires qui vont droit au panier, tout simplement parce que leur formulation me déplaît souverainement : _Chère Madame Machin_... Je trouve qu'une telle ignorance ou un tel mépris de ce qui se fait ne mérite pas d'autre traitement.



Ça, c'est autre chose: il ne s'agit pas de l'adresse postale, mais de la lettre elle-même, et il a toujours été incorrect de s'adresser aux gens en les appelant "Monsieur Truc", la seule exception tolérée étant le cas du doute à lever si plusieurs interlocuteurs sont susceptibles de se sentir visés par le simple "Monsieur". 
Et pour ce qui est des pubs, ça m'étonnerait que ta motivation première pour acheter ou pas soit le libellé de l'adresse!


----------



## Nanon

Viobi said:


> Le "Madame veuve", il est censé s'employer où? Pas sur les enveloppes, ok, mais où?


 
Je ne sais pas si ça s'emploie encore... Je me souviens d'avoir vu, dans les années 70, les carnets de chèques de ma grand-mère, libellés de cette façon : "Mme Vve (prénom du mari) (nom du mari)". Je crois que par la suite, ils étaient imprimés au nom de "Mme (son prénom à elle) (nom du mari)". Elle ne s'était pas remariée pourtant... c'était la banque qui avait dû se moderniser.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
Quand j'écris à des amis, je ne mets JAMAIS madame, monsieur ou mademoiselle... Uniquement les prénoms et le(s) nom(s), avec en premier, le prénom féminin ou pas (selon qui l'ami d'origine...). S'ils sont mariés (même nom), ça fait : Martine et Pierre Durand, s'ils ne sont pas mariés : Martine Loiseau et Pierre Durand.
J'ajoute parfois la liste de prénoms des enfants ou pas...
Toutes mes lettres, cartes postales... sont toujours arrivées et je n'appelle jamais mes amis monsieur ou madame...

A ta place, Licinio, je mettrais quelque chose du genre : "Martine et Pierre Durand"...


----------



## natt2006

Bonjour,

Autre cas de figure... : quelle règle s'impose lorsqu'une entreprise adresse une lettre à un couple de particuliers dans une enveloppe à fenêtre ?

Cette lettre doit-elle être présentée comme suivant :

                                                      M. et Mme Jean er Marie DUPONT
                                                      XXXXXX


Madame, Monsieur,

XXXXX


Veuillez XXX, Madame, Monsieur, XXX.


Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Aoyama

Normalement on utilise seulement le nom du mari, sexiste mais c'est l'usage :
M. et Mme Jean Dupont pour l'adresse sur l'enveloppe, veuillez xxx, Madame, Monsieur, _sans le nom_, car avec, c'est impoli.


----------



## Nanon

Oui, et on inverse effectivement l'ordre des termes sur l'enveloppe (M. et Mme Hercule [et Hortense] Poirot) par rapport à la lettre (Madame, Monsieur). C'est vieux jeu, c'est sexiste, c'est hypocrite, c'est tout ce qu'on voudra... mais dans la correspondance commerciale, il serait mal vu d'y déroger.
Dans la correspondance amicale, quand j'écris encore des lettres... les règles sont beaucoup plus souples et je fais, personnellement, disparaître ces _dames _et ces _messieurs_.


----------

